# Cutting cord



## hopdevil8 (Dec 27, 2020)

I have a 2 yr old Tivo Bolt Vox. Do I understand I need cable or antenna for this to be of any use to me? I need to change comcast service to internet only while comcast is raising prices, thru the cap (as my triple play "contract" is expiring, antenna is not an option in my area). As comcast has never "played nice" with my Tivo, are there any Tivo alternatives to work with streaming? My Tivo services is also expiring this month, and I'm tired of being punished for being a good customer for 35 years.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Your understanding is correct. TiVo has a streaming device that is identical to every other streaming device on the market. Buy whichever one you like the best (Fire TV, Apple TV, Roku, Chromecast, TiVo Stream 4K, Nvidia Shield, Mi box, etc.) plus a subscription to the streaming services of your choice.

I suggested you sell your TiVo as soon as possible to get funds to put toward a new streaming device.


----------



## wendlan (Apr 21, 2002)

So, you need streaming hardware for each TV + some streaming service. The above post covers the hardware well. If you enjoy the cable TV experience, then something like YouTube TV is a popular option. It has an unlimited DVR, and wide selection of channels (though not all), including local networks. I was with Tivo for over 15 years, and moved to this about 8 months ago. It is not nearly as good as Tivo in some areas, and is light years better in others. On the whole, I'm happy with YouTube TV and glad I moved (regardless of price).


----------



## hopdevil8 (Dec 27, 2020)

Thank you for the responses. Has anyone tried using the Tivo Bolt to record YouTube TV or Amazon , Tivo Streaming, or Roku? Does that work?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I thought the answer was clear, but a Bolt can only record cable or OTA as stated in your question. That means recording anything else is impossible. When you cut the cord, your TiVo becomes a boat anchor unless you connect an antenna. 

I’m curious why you would bother recording something that’s already been “recorded” in the cloud. Recording is already included in those services.


----------



## hopdevil8 (Dec 27, 2020)

I hate to think that the TIVO is now just an expensive paperweight  Actually, my wife likes recording news shows and skipping thru commercials,etc. Same with old sitcoms.


----------



## lparsons21 (Feb 17, 2015)

I’ve been on a few live streaming services over the last year or so. Finally ended up on AT&T TV’s Now Max service. Channel count isn’t as big as some but the picture quality is great as is the sound, it and ATT TV’s other service are the only live streamers that do DD5.1 audio.

Added a subscription for AMC+ to get AMC/BBCA and some others. Total bill is $89/month but that also includes HBO Max and Cinemax which I would normally subscribe to.

I had YouTubeTV for awhile and it was a good service with a horrible UI. Liked the service, hated that UI!


----------



## wendlan (Apr 21, 2002)

Correct - a TIVO cannot record from any streaming service. Some of the streaming providers, like YouTube TV (YTTV), include a DVR, with pause, fast forward, setting a "Season Pass" to record all episodes, etc. YTTV's DVR is interesting in that you can record as many programs at the same time as you'd like (aka infinite tuners), with no storage restrictions besides things automatically deleting after 9 months. YTTV also has a grid guide for all of your channels, so it's similar in concept to Tivo. And, it has up to 5 profiles, so each family member can have a customized channel guide and set of "Season Passes" if desired.

I think with the exception of AT&T's service, none of the streaming providers have a contract, so you can try potential candidates for a month before you decide.

Note that none of the streaming services are perfect, and neither was Tivo really. They all have pros and cons, and also different sets of channels - so you have to find the best compromise for your family.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

hopdevil8 said:


> I hate to think that the TIVO is now just an expensive paperweight  Actually, my wife likes recording news shows and skipping thru commercials,etc. Same with old sitcoms.


She can still do that with a service like YouTube TV without a TiVo. Those services simply record to the cloud instead of a hard drive in your house.

It's quite easy to cut the cord these days and not lose anything.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

hopdevil8 said:


> antenna is not an option in my area


Can I ask why you believe this to be so?


----------



## hopdevil8 (Dec 27, 2020)

I live in Berks Co. PA, we were one of the first to get cable back in the 60's. 3 channels basically. We are in a valley, cut off from most signals. Lately, I had a portable, didn't work. I'm not going to waste time and money to see if an old time antenna works. I think there are big changes happening, cable is scared, and I'm not being forced into a 2 yr contract (hell, I've been with this company in one form or another 30+ years . Bad enough I accepted it 2 yrs ago. My costs skyrocketed. Comcast is trying to force existing customers to pay for those "cutting the cord" F them. You know whT? I like Comcast SERVICE. I hate their Customer service, and their money grubbing ways.


----------



## hopdevil8 (Dec 27, 2020)

I've bought an indoor- no help- and don't have the money to figure out what works or not.Eventually 5g or satellite will take over. I 'm not desparate. I'll deal with it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

wmcbrine said:


> Can I ask why you believe this to be so?


My excuse to not put up an antenna:
*TV Fool*


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> My excuse to not put up an antenna:
> *TV Fool*


tvfool is out of date
try rabbitears and see what it shows (for humor)
RabbitEars.Info

And I know you've posted that before but where I use to live I had most of the Minneapolis/St Paul stations that were in the "bad" category (signal margin) but could get.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

unclehonkey said:


> tvfool is out of date
> try rabbitears and see what it shows (for humor)
> RabbitEars.Info
> And I know you've posted that before but where I use to live I had most of the Minneapolis/St Paul stations that were in the "bad" category (signal margin) but could get.


I use an outdoor FM antenna to get a few FM stations.


----------



## hopdevil8 (Dec 27, 2020)

wmcbrine said:


> Can I ask why you believe this to be so?


Thanks for the link. This is why antenna doesn't work in my area. RabbitEars.Info Oh, and the one station that is "good" reception? Infomercials.


----------

